# need an accountant - how much



## Ned (27 Jan 2004)

I need to consult an accountant in relation to tax affairs - it appears very straight forward, other than my normal salary I have a property which I have just begun to rent out and want to make everything above board with revenue.
How much can I expect to pay for this (am in Dublin area) and has anybody any recommendations (don't know if recommending is against guidelines!)


----------



## Odessa (29 Jan 2004)

*Recommendation*

I am aware of the posting guidelines, if you provide me with ur-e-mail address I can recommend someone who is v. reasonable.


----------

